# The TC Top 50 most Recommended String Concertos



## jhar26

*top 50*

*1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 ('Turkish')
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
31. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
32. Schumann - Violin Concerto
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
35. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
36. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
37. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
38. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
39. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
40. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
41. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
42. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
43. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
44. Ravel - Tzigane
45. Walton - Viola Concerto
46. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
47. Elgar - Violin Concerto
48. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
49. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
50. Bruch - Kol Nidrei*

*A big thanks to member Trout for doing such a great job!*


----------

